# Gonal F



## btgirl (Sep 15, 2008)

Hi will be starting treatment soon and will be using gonal f injections to start, can you tell me how these should be stored thank you


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi btgirl,

You need to keep gonal-F in the fridge (2-8 degrees C) when you are storing it before use. Once you start to use it and open a vial/pen you can then keep it at room temperature (below 25 C) in a cool, dry place so long as you use it up within 28 days (you will use it up quicker than that during treatment).

Main thing is not to inject any drug into you that is just out of the fridge (very cold and hurts   ) make sure it's at room temperature first.

Lots of luck for your treatment cycle  

Maz x


----------



## btgirl (Sep 15, 2008)

Hi thanks for your reply the reason i ask is that we are going away and travelling from place to place, if i dont have to keep it in the fridge it will solve so many prob's, puregon is kept in the fridge tho?
thanks x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi btgirl,

Puregon is the same as Gonal-F it should be stored in the fridge but you can store it at room temp (<25 degrees) if you are using it so long as you use it up within 3 months of opening.

Should solve any problems for you if travelling about as you can keep them at room temp. Just make sure you keep them in a cool, dry, dark place if possible.

Maz x


----------

